# Can't add a printer or connect to any printers?



## Wisconnie (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm really having a frustrating problem here.
Earlier in the week, I successfully connected my HP Photosmart 5520 to my dorm's wireless internet and was able to link that to my computer. I could print and it worked. All of a sudden one day it just stopped working, and I went into the security settings and checked everything and nothing seemed to fix it. Now, when I try to "Add Device", the printer doesn't show up even when it's wired. But yet, my roommate setup my printer on the wireless and he is able to connect and print from it, but I am not not. When I go into control panel and try to "add printer" I get an Access Denied message. I tried to do advanced printer setup as well and get an access denied message. I am the only user on this Laptop and I am the administrator. 

Any help is greatly appreciated,
Rick


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Try running this Microsoft Fixit:

Diagnose and fix printer and printing problems automatically


----------



## Wisconnie (Sep 12, 2013)

That is not compatible with Windows 8 it says


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yes, I forgot they stopped Fixit for Windows 8.

See if reinstalling your HP software fixes the issue.


----------

